# The best place to retire in Greece????



## Dale_and_Judy

Hello,
We didn't get any responses on our first query so I'll try a different tack.
We are retired Americans living in Chiang Mai, Thailand. The Thai culture is great, but we need a little "Opa" in our lives too. So we are considering spending 5-6 months every year in Greece. We have traveled a lot in Greece and enjoy locations where there is a good mix of Retirees and Greeks (ie. a preponderance of tavernas over night clubs is better). We have spent some time in Nafplio and Thassaloniki and think they're nice, but we need much more input. We would like to avoid places that close up in the winter. So what are your expert opinions?
Thanks in advance,
Dale + Judy Harcourt
Chiang Mai, Thailand


----------



## Casamanfredo

In the eighties I lived for 5 years on a boat in the again sea, but had to spend the winter in Turkey due to closure of nearly every shop on the Islands, even Rhodes. Last year I spend some time in Kalamata after the tourist season. Realy nice place, if you are not too worry about earthquakes, passing by from time to time.
Casamanfredo


----------



## Dale_and_Judy

Hi Casamanfredo,
Kalamata is indeed another place we're considering. We passed through there a few years ago and thought it had about everything (including a killer good supermarket). But we didn't really explore the city. We're going back this summer and will take a good look at it. Have you ever spent time on the island of Aegina in the Saronic Gulf south of Athens
Dale


----------



## nickolas

I believe Creta is your best bet. Try Chania on the west side of the island.

It will give you more "OPA" than any place (Zorbas was from Chania) climate is warm and local culture is still very strong.


----------



## erofiliestate

*Crete is the best place to live*

In Rethimno in south cost is a small very quit town named Plakias is the most Sunny place in Greece


----------



## mentalist

Syros is the best place to retire in Greece as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Big Pete

Forget Greece 
Mallorca beats them all


----------



## WentToTheOtherSide

Haha I am a fan of Mallorca as well it is quiet a fun place however Greece really isn't bad either! I would say that some of the Island might not be the best to stay for a long time, however if you have a boat then 'island' hopping would be fun as well. Only thing is that being in a place with a reliable super market might be important if you want to eat


----------



## Toto

Kefalonia should be high on your list! I can give you at least 20 reasons why you should go there. I'm moving there myself in 3 weeks .


----------



## jaggedheart

*Searching For Opa in Greece*

Hi,
I hope that I can offer you some assistance when choosing to spend some time in Greece. I was born on the island of Kalymnos, Greece. I currently live in Montreal, Canada. Last year (2007) after not being in Kalymnos for several years, I revisited. I was stunned to meet with so many retires from all parts of the world who have permanantly retired in Kalymnos. Its part of the Donecanese islands. Very very tiny. I remember often in the past years of visiting my parents -that I could never retire on an island that didn't have some of the luxuries I was spoiled with such as internet access, various choices of cheese, refridgerated meat, air-conditioning.. Well all that has changed! If I could afford it, I would build a house on that piece of oceanfront land my parents left me and retire today. The whole island have stores that not only are air-conditioned and their meat refriderated -but the choice of food, cheese -there is nothing left out. I was completely blown away. So now, visiting my 3,000 relatives is much easier. Please feel free to send me your email address if you need more information. I could hook you up with an aunt of mine who owns a small restaurant and pension. 





harcourtdale said:


> Hello,
> We didn't get any responses on our first query so I'll try a different tack.
> We are retired Americans living in Chiang Mai, Thailand. The Thai culture is great, but we need a little "Opa" in our lives too. So we are considering spending 5-6 months every year in Greece. We have traveled a lot in Greece and enjoy locations where there is a good mix of Retirees and Greeks (ie. a preponderance of tavernas over night clubs is better). We have spent some time in Nafplio and Thassaloniki and think they're nice, but we need much more input. We would like to avoid places that close up in the winter. So what are your expert opinions?
> Thanks in advance,
> Dale + Judy Harcourt
> Chiang Mai, Thailand


----------



## sun flower

Hi Dale & Judy, We too are looking to move to Greece,we live in CM and i am retired but my husband is not. We have been to the Islands a few times and have learned a bit of Greek in the UK a while ago. We have spent till 3pm looking for Language books with no luck.Do you know where we could find one? The Plaza could not even order one for us.
I think we are looking for the same type of place as you but we want to buy a business.
Keep in touch i have tryed to use the PE with no luck its not the same as here. Cheers.


----------



## VERGIS92

Hi there,

I work in west Crete in property sales, it is well possible to find a good property
in or near Chania, Chania town is just as alive in winter and from an investment point of view is cheaper than islands like Rhodes etc, you get long holiday season and even makes it possible under right management to rent it out
most of the year even during winter sunny months....

I can give you impartial advice about buying, I know many different constructors,
please only consider new properties they are better in the long run
and in case of buying in an empty land plot, go for one that is on a high ground
to ensure clear future surrounding views....

avoid paid viewing trip offers, even though it's offered by many of us I think you
should not make a buying decision over the course of 3 days, so please take your
time and don't let salesmen hurry you, there's plenty of supply this year in Crete

average capital growth is 9%, anything above that is not sustainable
so careful with exgerated commerials!

best of luck!

George Vergakis


----------



## sun flower

Hi Dale, We have never been to Kalamata, but the idea of a killer supermarket sounds good!!
I will read up about it today,We need to find out as much as possible before we make our minds up, as we are a long way off its not like being in the UK.I would be glad to here your opinions, and weather info comes into it because of my health. Kind reguards Di.


----------



## sun flower

Hi g 92, Thanks for the advise, We live at the moment in Thailand so are quite used to not believing what people say. We have not any idea at the moment where we will end up so we are still getting the info. Speak to you soon Diane.


----------



## Howard Lewis

harcourtdale said:


> Hello,We didn't get any responses on our first query so I'll try a different tack.We are retired Americans living in Chiang Mai, Thailand.* The Thai culture is great, but we need a little "Opa" in our lives too. So we are considering spending 5-6 months every year in Greece.* We have traveled a lot in Greece and enjoy locations where there is a good mix of Retirees and Greeks (ie. a preponderance of tavernas over night clubs is better).* We have spent some time in Nafplio and Thassaloniki and think they're nice, but we need much more input. We would like to avoid places that close up in the winter. So what are your expert opinions?Thanks in advance,Dale + Judy HarcourtChiang Mai, Thailand


Rhodes is beautiful, I have info if you need it.

Howard


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR

*Best Place to Retire in Greece*

Hello,

the place you are looking for is the Paliki peninsula of Kefalonia (around Lixouri). Out of the way, enjoying magnificent sea views, many beaches with tavernas to pick from...

How would you like to find Maldives in Kefalonia? 

or some of the Best colourful sunsets you have ever seen as you enjoy the smell of the sea and you hear the waves as they playfully kissing the soft sand?

....and an extra Bonus...Did you know that the Ancient Ithaca appears to be there too?

I have built properies there and it is my paradise on earth..when I am away from the UK..only 3 hrs flight time...and the weather there today is between 15-20C!!!

Take care

Costas


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR

Costas_GB_and_GR said:


> Hello,
> 
> the place you are looking for is the Paliki peninsula of Kefalonia (around Lixouri). Out of the way, enjoying magnificent sea views, many beaches with tavernas to pick from...
> 
> How would you like to find Maldives in Kefalonia?
> 
> or some of the Best colourful sunsets you have ever seen as you enjoy the smell of the sea and you hear the waves as they playfully kissing the soft sand?
> 
> ....and an extra Bonus...Did you know that the Ancient Ithaca appears to be there too?
> 
> I have built properies there and it is my paradise on earth..when I am away from the UK..only 3 hrs flight time...and the weather there today is between 15-20C!!!
> 
> Take care
> 
> Costas


I forgot to add, 

that you can also have Blue Flag Beaches a stone's throw away (Xi) or the World's famous Myrtos Beach..imagine yourself having a drink by the taverna at Vatsa beach or at Mrs Katerina's overlooking the local bay and enjoying the spectacular sunset over the lighthouse...

View of the sunset at www dot kefaloniadreamhomes dot com (substitute dot) on top right of the banner or at www dot kefaloniadreamhomes dot com / joom. The beach on the left of the banner is the world famous Myrtos Beach...Also enjoy reading about Kefalonia and why I have chosen this to be our Ithaki' .Enjoy..

Also, in Kefalonia you would like to Venetian influence...eating at a taverna and listen to local Kantades...go on You tube and do a search for Kantades...

Enjoy, see you there in the summer!!!



When you want a more lively environment...visit Lixouri...and for a change you can go to the capital Argostoli (either by driving round the spectacular Gulf or by taking the local ferry (takes 25 minutes, goes every 30 mins)... ...and if you want Supermarkets to fill up....you have many many choices...but the best thing is ...walking by the plateia (square) to the port, passing all the restaurants, souvlaki places, pizza places and decide which one to visit tonight...(that is if you do not want to stay at the Tavernas by the beach....Sorry, it's a hard decision to make...eat by the beach or by the port????


----------



## raph

Chania and Rethymnon on Crete. don't forget the ships unable to sail above around gale force 8 which can be akward sometimes, usually in winter, for as much as 3 days at a time. The south coast dies somewhat in winter, aside from Ierapetra which is not all that exciting. 
Otherwise, in the Peloponnese, Naphlion is the most attractive of all the towns. Aegina is a sort of dormitory of Athens. The sea can get rough there too. How much action do you want?!


----------



## zoebraoudakis

I agree with those that advised on Crete. I myself moved here only a few months ago and to a village called Kalyves near Chania. Its about 15 mins from Chania by car and the buses are frequent too. 

The climate is very good here and its a beautiful place by the sea with the mountains to one side so you have the best of both worlds. The house I moved to has an apartment downstairs where a lovely old couple lived. They had sold everything in England almost 20 years ago and bought a yacht then spent 10 years travelling around the world until eventually coming to a stop here. They have been here approx. 7 years and are very happy by all accounts. They were both in their 70s and had some wonderful stories to tell and it was so nice to see that they were happy to while away their days here...

They have moved now to another village closer to the nurse as the lady's health requires more frequent contact but they really touched me in terms of how happy they are. I have also noticed that this area has many ex-pats and a lot of people from all over europe seem to have migrated to Kalyves....

Also in this village, although it is aimed at tourism and there are quite a few hotels, I am told that it is mainly a family resort. There are no clubs or loud bars however in the winter months that I have been here I have been happy to see that everything you need to live day to day is open. There are a few tavernas that still operate, cafes, the main supermarkets and also grocers, butchers, bakers, etc etc...

Hope this helps.


----------



## christosandkim

Dale_and_Judy said:


> Hello,
> We didn't get any responses on our first query so I'll try a different tack.
> We are retired Americans living in Chiang Mai, Thailand. The Thai culture is great, but we need a little "Opa" in our lives too. So we are considering spending 5-6 months every year in Greece. We have traveled a lot in Greece and enjoy locations where there is a good mix of Retirees and Greeks (ie. a preponderance of tavernas over night clubs is better). We have spent some time in Nafplio and Thassaloniki and think they're nice, but we need much more input. We would like to avoid places that close up in the winter. So what are your expert opinions?
> Thanks in advance,
> Dale + Judy Harcourt
> Chiang Mai, Thailand


CRETE.The most southern part of Europe is Ierapetra ,on the south coast and it is open all year round too.


----------



## kriti

Definitely would recommend Crete. The biggest island, city and country life, beaches plus great mountains. It has everything.


----------



## TTdots

Dale_and_Judy said:


> Hello,
> We didn't get any responses on our first query so I'll try a different tack.
> We are retired Americans living in Chiang Mai, Thailand. The Thai culture is great, but we need a little "Opa" in our lives too. So we are considering spending 5-6 months every year in Greece. We have traveled a lot in Greece and enjoy locations where there is a good mix of Retirees and Greeks (ie. a preponderance of tavernas over night clubs is better). We have spent some time in Nafplio and Thassaloniki and think they're nice, but we need much more input. We would like to avoid places that close up in the winter. So what are your expert opinions?
> Thanks in advance,
> Dale + Judy Harcourt
> Chiang Mai, Thailand


Exploring Crete, can last for all your retirement. There is everything you can imagine on this island. I have been 11 times and I have still not seen it all, but always see new places.
Forget the tourist areas, and explore this magical island with the good people, the good food, the mountains, the beaches, the culture running 3500BC  etc etc etc


----------



## Taranaki

Hi jaggedheart

I've just joined the expat site. My husband and I are thinking of retiring to Greece for a few years and this is my first enquiry. Kalymnos sounds interesting. Do you know if it's easy to rent property there?

Regards
'Taranaki' (from New Zealand).


----------



## cmzk77

Okay, mentalist - what makes Syros the BEST place to retire in Greece?
Real estate, cost of living, activities, proximity to mainland?


----------



## Yorkshirebella

*Opa and more Opa!*



Dale_and_Judy said:


> Hello,
> We didn't get any responses on our first query so I'll try a different tack.
> We are retired Americans living in Chiang Mai, Thailand. The Thai culture is great, but we need a little "Opa" in our lives too. So we are considering spending 5-6 months every year in Greece. We have traveled a lot in Greece and enjoy locations where there is a good mix of Retirees and Greeks (ie. a preponderance of tavernas over night clubs is better). We have spent some time in Nafplio and Thassaloniki and think they're nice, but we need much more input. We would like to avoid places that close up in the winter. So what are your expert opinions?
> Thanks in advance,
> Dale + Judy Harcourt
> Chiang Mai, Thailand


Hi Dale & Judy

Just browsing through and your thread caught my eye - haven't got any idea about where to go in Greece though, only ever been once to Pefkohori for a summer holiday. I loved it and was nearly horizontal after 2 weeks - there is nowhere like Greece for relaxing in the summer, it is just so unique and laid back I found. Different story in the winter, so we were informed by our well informed Tour Rep, who told us that Brits who had fallen in love with Greece in the summer and hastily rushed into moving and buying property there were so disillusioned and bored in the winter months when everything shut up, so do your research, I would imagine that the cities are your safest best for lots of Opa!! especially in the winter. Of course Cyprus is buzzing with ex-pats. I love your adventurous spirit and wish you both all the best for your time in Greece. Put some more threads on and let us know how it goes. Wishing you abundant Opa! and happy times.


----------



## freddy.frog

Kefalonia is fabulous and mountainous and green to give that cooling effect in the hot summers. The jewel in the crown is Fiscardo and Assos in the north without a shadow. There are a few Brits and western Europeans but its not saturated with them like some islands. Heaven


----------



## taszard

VERGIS92 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I work in west Crete in property sales, it is well possible to find a good property
> in or near Chania, Chania town is just as alive in winter and from an investment point of view is cheaper than islands like Rhodes etc, you get long holiday season and even makes it possible under right management to rent it out
> most of the year even during winter sunny months....
> 
> I can give you impartial advice about buying, I know many different constructors,
> please only consider new properties they are better in the long run
> and in case of buying in an empty land plot, go for one that is on a high ground
> to ensure clear future surrounding views....
> 
> avoid paid viewing trip offers, even though it's offered by many of us I think you
> should not make a buying decision over the course of 3 days, so please take your
> time and don't let salesmen hurry you, there's plenty of supply this year in Crete
> 
> average capital growth is 9%, anything above that is not sustainable
> so careful with exgerated commerials!
> 
> best of luck!
> 
> George Vergakis


My wife and I are looking to retire in chania.


----------

